# Ears went back down



## JerryLeeMaclin (Aug 2, 2013)

*This is not my first time owning a GSD but I guess I always get worried about the ears!:blush: My pup's ears went up at 8wks old and stayed up, until this afternoon; they went down. He will be 4 months old next Saturday will his ears go back up soon? *


----------



## JerryLeeMaclin (Aug 2, 2013)

I also just found out he had roundworms when I took him to the vet last week could this have affected his ears?


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

Most likely teething which starts between 4 and 5 months old.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Yup, probably teething.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

My guess would he teething also.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

What I've been told is that if their ears have been up previously and then go down, it generally means they will eventually go back up and stay up in the end- unless of course they went down due to an injury.
As others said they also often will go down (or do wonky things) when the pup is teething.


----------



## RiverDan (Mar 22, 2013)

My boys ears did the same thing. They should shoot back up when teething slows down. Barons went up, full time, around 5 months old. They danced like crazy around 4 months.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

I have read that if they are not up by 5 months you can begin to worry. But like the others have said....probably just teething.


Chewing more will work and strengthen the 150 muscles in his jaws and along his face. These muscles are also connected up to the ears so the chewing and tugging on the large bones will strengthen them and it will help them to stand. You can give him large knuckle bones (*RAW NOT COOKED)* which you can get from the grocery store or from Pet Supply Plus stores or a doggie boutique. Just make sure they are *LARGE*. Only give it to him an hour at a time to see if it gives him diarrhea. Then you can increase the time to all day if he does ok.


Ear Exercises: Make your dog alert! Get his attention by calling his name or whistle etc to make him perk up his ears. Do this 30 to 100 times per day…..make him exercise those ears! Also, you can gently pinch the base of the ears together and massage the base of the ears without bending the upper ear.


Good Luck!
Moms


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

The ear dance! Teething is probably the cause. Give him knuckle bones or other cartilage type chews. It will help. The ears may go up and down a few times so its too early to worry yet.


----------

